# When trying again...



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

do you relax, rest and not lift anything heavy (e.g. our children) when in the 2WW or afterwards if pregnant?  I try to let dh take over such as picking up our son from daycare, preparing his meals for the first few days, but it's hard (and he needs guidance).  Am just curious if you all continue on as normal or take days to rest?


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

R4F

WELL AS YOU KNOW IM ON MY 2WW AND IM JUST CHILLING OUT DH IS DOING THE PICKING UP DS ...AND THE BATHS ECT IM DOING THE READING BOOKS ECT.......

I WAS TOLD BY THE CLINIC THOUGH TO CARRY ON AS NORMAL BUT NO HEAVY LIFTING....I DONT CLASS MY DS AS HEAVY BUT WANTED THE 1ST WEEEK TO BE REST REST REST THEN SLOWLT GET BACK TO NORMAL.

GOOD LUCK HUNNIE

XXXXXXX


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

R4F,  Even though i didn't know I was on my 2ww (though we where trying, just never in a million years thought it would work!!) my DH returned to iraq leaving me with DD and my 2 large german shepherd dogs and I just carried on as normal no choice really    . Hoovering, walking the dogs, carrying DD (she does only weigh about 22lbs though) down the stairs and picking her up when she cried.  I work full time aswell. I was even having a beer in the evenings   the drinking obviously stopped the minute i found out I was pregnant.  I still carry on as usual though and just make sure I don't stand up from sitting down, with her in my arms as this hurts.  I don't think there is a right or wrong answer its whatever you feel comfortable with really. 

Shelley x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

becca, glad that dh is a big help and letting you rest.  How much does your ds weigh?  Mine is 25.5lbs (not sure the stone equiv) so he's quite heavy for me, even when not in the 2ww.  I'm thinking of you and hope you get good news when you have your test.

Wow, Shelly, that really shows that nature will just take it's course.  A huge congrats on your pregnancy


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

r4f

my ds is about 2 stone i thinks its pulling them up from the standing postiton i suppose if you bent down and picked them up then it wouldn't cause to much strain (my friend is heavily preggie and this is what she was advised to do) it stops you pulling on your tummy muscells 

xxxxxxxxx


----------

